# puerto serie en vista



## lloko (Nov 16, 2007)

Ten como SO windows vista home basic, pero he intentado utilizar el puerto serial para una comunicaciòn con un pic 16f877A, y no he obtenido ninguna respuesta. creo que el purto esta inhabilitado por el S.O. .COMO LO ACTIVO?


----------



## ciri (Nov 16, 2007)

Hay algunos programadores que no son compatibles.

La otra vez no pude conectar un PIC a un par de PC's. pero creo que fue porque eran muy viejas. y no daban los requerimientos.


----------



## lloko (Nov 19, 2007)

Mi PC es de ultima generación.
En realidad ya he hecho aplicaciones con PIC16F877A y Windows XP por el puerto serie en otros PC's. Mi problema es con el Vista de mi PC, el puerto serie parece muerto


----------



## ciri (Nov 19, 2007)

Y con algun otro periférico que se pueda conectar al mismo puerto probaste?

Por ahí tienes razón y esta "muerto"..


----------



## lloko (Nov 20, 2007)

El puerto siere fisico no parece muerto, lo esta, es mas creo que siempre lo ha estado; pero lo mas extraño es que en 'sistema'-'administrador de dispositivos' aparece como 'funciona correctamente'


----------

